

Video.js 4.0 released - lighter, prettier, more stable - mmcclure
http://blog.videojs.com/post/50021214078/video-js-4-0-now-available

======
steeve
Awesome! Any plans to support RTMP streams? If it did it would be _perfect_.

~~~
mmcclure
Not in 4.0, but it's in the works.

